# Bobtail on a Officer size 1911?



## snake hunter (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering if any members know of a good place to send it to get done. I've already checked with Ed Brown and a few others but they only make kits for commander and full size. I saw gunsmith did one himself on 1911auto.org/forum and it turned out nice, he did what he called a mini bobtail. So it will look somewhat like this pic.


----------



## dhepler (Nov 24, 2009)

I do them. Give me a shout.


----------



## snake hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

pm sent to dhepler 

I'm also looking for grips for the Bobtail conversion


----------



## clown714 (Nov 24, 2009)

dhepler said:


> I do them. Give me a shout.



would love to see some of your work.



clown


----------



## VHinch (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, you can't do a true bob on an officer's model mainspring housing, as you wouldn't have room for the internals.  On a Govt/Commander size frame, you use the bobbed MSH with internals from an officer's model.  You can do a rounding on the shorter MSH, but it's not as extreme of an angle.  The Detonics shown in the pic is an exception, as they don't have a grip safety, just a tang insert which allows the taller MSH to work.



			
				dhepler said:
			
		

> I do them. Give me a shout.



How do you get around the MSH issue?  Or are you talking about a rounded MSH?


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 25, 2009)

I can help with the grips, sent you a PM.

Chris


----------



## no clever name (Nov 27, 2009)

clown714 said:


> would love to see some of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> clown



+ 1

I'm thinking about getting a couple more of mine bobbed.  Would be great to find someone local that can do a good job.

Post up some pics


----------

